# Announcing the PuritanWiki



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a work in progress to get it tweaked: PuritanBoard Wiki

The MediaWiki platform is a bit complicated and it takes some getting used to.

I've created 3 Categories for now that I hope folks can begin to flesh out.

Commentary: The goal of this Commentary will be to have a user-contributed Commentary on the Scriptures. For now, I want all the Commentaries to appear within the Chapter of the Bible. Thus, if you want to add commentary to Gen 3:1, search for *Genesis 3*. If the page isn't created yet then create the page. If created then edit the page and add your verse and Commentary. For consistency sake (as well a copyright issues), use the AV for all verses. You can add whatever commentary you like (provide it is orthodox) as well as adding challenges to those interpretations. This is a user-contributed wiki so we'll have to work out the ground rules as we go along.

Puritans: Add a Puritan name in the *First Last* format.

Tutorials: Add a tutorial in the *Tutorial: Title* format.

Lots to figure out but we'll clean up later if need be.

I think I'll end up adding a Category for the Confessions as well but, for now, your username/password from the board is linked to the Wiki so have at it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks, Rich


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 6, 2009)

Rich, is this a private service, or can the whole world wide web see it?


----------



## Idelette (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful resource with us! I'm sure I will be using it!


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2009)

This looks like a great idea. I have contributed to many wikis in the past. I am probably not knowledgable enough to contribute content for now (definitely not for doing the commentary), I may be able to help with other things involved with the wiki. 

When will we be able to join and edit it?

By the way, there are plenty of other public domain Bible translations, although I suspect that KJV would be the most agreable. WEB is a modernized ASV for instance.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't log in; I use my PB info and it then simply takes me to the PB main page and not into the Wiki.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I can't log in; I use my PB info and it then simply takes me to the PB main page and not into the Wiki.



I know Brother. I apologize to the board as the announcement about editing is premature. I'm still working out some kinks. My goal is to restrict editing on certain things but allow general editing of others. I'm in Okinawa right now and will work through this in time. Please bear with me.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Feb 13, 2010)

Okinawa?! Are you a Marine?
Kris


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2010)

Dewi Sant said:


> Okinawa?! Are you a Marine?
> Kris


Last time I checked.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2010)

By the way, folks, I'm not sure I'm going to have time to get this Wiki project up and running any time soon.


----------

